# Rekindling an old hobbie



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

I have no idea why this posted twice?

Hi all. Let me introduce myself, Bobby Lee a 40 year old guy from Dorset. In fact just turned 40 and probably having a midlife crisis which is why I want to start riding again.
I used to ride, from my earliest memories until I was about 18 years old. Then started uni, partying and completely lost interest. Sold my horses and haven't been back in the saddle since. Well I've decided to nook some lessons and see how things go. I'm really excited about it actually, perhaps nervous as well. In my mind I think I can still ride like I did back then. It'll be a shock if I can't do it anymore.
Anyone got any advice, or similar experience, would love to hear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Bobby Lee said:


> I have no idea why this posted twice?
> 
> Hi all. Let me introduce myself, Bobby Lee a 40 year old guy from Dorset. In fact just turned 40 and probably having a midlife crisis which is why I want to start riding again.
> I used to ride, from my earliest memories until I was about 18 years old. Then started uni, partying and completely lost interest. Sold my horses and haven't been back in the saddle since. Well I've decided to nook some lessons and see how things go. I'm really excited about it actually, perhaps nervous as well. In my mind I think I can still ride like I did back then. It'll be a shock if I can't do it anymore.
> ...


Welcome, Bobby!

I'm still kinda a newbie here as well, and I just love the forum and imagine you will as well.

Take a peek at my "welcome" post and you'll see I, too, am in a situation similar to yours! Wishing you great luck with all horsey-endeavors in your future!! :0)

Tammy


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome! Ease into it slowly and you'll probably start wondering why the heck you ever stopped 
Stretching before and after riding will help you limber up, as riding muscles are not fully exercising any other way but riding. Have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome.... back :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Okay just kidding, we're a very friendly bunch haha!

Are you going to be taking lessons? I admit I laughed at your "midlife crisis" comment. Honestly I think people without horses are crazier than those jumping back into em :lol:


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Great to see I'm not the only person getting back in the saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stable antics (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi! Excellent news that you are rekindling your old hobby! My sister is also trying to get back into horses and riding, and is always asking for my help and advice (She is a young 53 year old!) - and i think its brilliant that she wants to as i have 2 mares, so it means we can go out together once she has got her confidence up a bit more. My passion as never waned, so i am riding everyday, and i'm with my horses every day in some form or another, but if i'm at home, i also now have a website that i have set up, full of information..take a visit, you may pick up some tips from other visitors.. let me know how you are getting on! x STABLE MANAGEMENT, sound advice on all aspects of horses


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

I had my first lesson today. About 5 minutes of feeling awkward and then it just all came back. A lot more effort than I remember, but then I'm now twice the age. I surprised myself and the instructor even said that I must have been a really good rider. Well that sealed it for me, so I signed up for another 3 weeks lessons. I can't believe she even suggested getting straight back to jumping. So pleased because I used to love it, but thought It would take some time. Really really enjoyed it. Can't wait for next time.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

It was obvious I was riding the default newbie horse though. I felt that if I stopped squeezing he would stop dead in his tracks. Next time I think I'd like to try a horse with a bit more spirit, it just suits my riding style. I much prefer a horse I need to hold back on rather than force to move on.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Bobby Lee
Over in Horse talk there is a thread for 40 and over


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

welcome to the forum 
Nice to meet you


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Things have moved pretty quickly. After a few more lessons at a public stables, I started looking up old riding partners on FB. Most had been out of the game for as long as I had but one had never stopped. Obviously I told her what I was up to and was hopping she might ask me over and just take a look around her Barn and perhaps go out on a hack. Well she did better than that, because she had two horses and as a new mum didn't have time to exercise them both. So we made a deal. I pay towards the livery, and take on one of her horses, it just has to stay at her barn, which is fine by me. She's also a good instructor and more than happy to give lessons when she's about, and her mum is a dressage instructor and I'm thinking of getting some instruction from her in due course.
Her other horse has only been hacking once before and needs to go out with the one I'm riding to break her into it. So by riding I'm also doing her a favour. It's worked out really well. This has all happened in just over a month. Last time id ridden was over 20 years ago. I've seriously been bitten by the bug again, and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome! glad to hear its going well for ya!


----------

